# Supercharged GTO for sale in VA



## Senshi (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

does anyone know this car?

SUPERCHARGED GTO

I´m really interested in buying it but since I´m from Germany it's hard to have a look at it by myself. 

So if anybody is near Nokesville or maybe the owner of the car is also around here I would really appreciate it if you could contact me.

Thanks for your help.

Flo


----------

